# Contest 04a Prize: cordless wrist strap



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

*Prize*: cordless wrist strap

What is it that keeps drawing you to TechSupportForum? Why do you enjoy TechSupportForuming? What could be improved about the experience? What do you want?

Here it is guys, post your comments, suggestions and ideas here. While we can't guarantee all of them will be implemented, they will be thought about. Those ideas that are logical, thoughtful and worthwhile will be considered. 

All submitters will be entered into a drawing (nothing fancy, I will put your name in a hat). The winner will receive a brand new cordless wrist strap from me personally. If this is a success, it might become a monthly drawing with different themes. 

You must be a registered Community Member to Enter though. Registration costs nothing. 

So post your ideas here or email them directly to me. If you email them make sure to include your member name.

Can't think of an idea? Then we leave it to you to come up with something. Maybe a slogan? A description in 250 words. A screensaver for tsf? A background for tsf? This will be a pretty open contest. 

The only thing I ask is that you are over 18 or have parents permission, and you live in the United States or Canada. 

The contest will end on 10/31/04.


----------



## playitagain (Jul 4, 2004)

Love the idea!
What keeps me coming back is the QUALITY of support from various members. Even when the posts disagree with each other, the INFORMATION I receive about why the problem could be one thing vs. another is INVALUABLE. I've met a new e-friend through this forum, so the sense of COMMUNITY makes me feel secure that information submitted is reasonable and the people in cyber-land are knowledgeable, helpful and have a sense of humor and empathy.
So, QUALITY, INVALUABLE INFORMATION in a COMMUNITY I can trust keeps me coming back time and again. Thanks for the opportunity for me to boast about you!
playitagain


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

> Can't think of an idea? Then we leave it to you to come up with something.


 :lol: 

The thing I love most about TSF is the community. Everyone helps, everyone can get help. And its free. Everyone is really nice, no smart alecks or people with "holier than thou" attitudes. And did I mention free? :chgrin: 

I might come back with a TSF background, but RZA's got me whipped in that department.


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

> TSF OFFERS FREE TECH SUPPORT!!!
> 
> In a study that has been running since late 2001, scientists have proved that the free tech support offered by Tech Support Forums is indeed free. In an interview with Steven Hawking, the lead researcher, we gathered much information about this phenomenon. "We are absolutely shocked at the results of this study" were his exact words.
> The study was conducted by covertly studying the helpful people on the forums. One method used was to register at the forums, and then post an insanely hard computer problem that the "user" wanted solved. More often than not, the problem was solved within a week. In most cases, however, it was within the day.
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Smeghead (Sep 10, 2004)

I will keep it simple (just like me).

Why? - Because I get an answer when I ask a question.
Why? - Because when I get an answer I can actually understand it due to the people using this site not trying to baffle me and make themselves look smarter.

£180 + VAT The cost of using microsoft tech support.
£1 per minute phone The cost of using UT2k4 tech support line.
£14,139.00 + VAT The cost of buying SQL Enterprise SQL Server 2000 Enterprise Per Processor 

The joy of using TSF.......PRICELESS!.... :chgrin:


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm not eligable for the prize asI live in Australia but there is one thing I would like to see if it is at all possible.
Can we some how mark posts that we are interested in as a favourite and have the little blue logo appear like the one for posts that you have contributed to.
Many a time I have seen a post that interests me only to forget the post title (thats old age probably most of you will get it like me) and not see the results


----------



## Tempy123 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Thank you Tech Support ...*

I just wanted to say Thanks !
This is where I come when I am having a problem with my Comp ..
Why -> It's Free ,,, very good incentive !
But ->> The people here are more "real" than the real people in the shops !
By that I mean: you do not get talked to like you are an idiot , every one is very helpful and they explain the " how to " in very clear and simple terms , without the condecending attitude.
I have used this Forum a few times and I am sure that I will use it a few more times -> like today !!! :lol: 

Keep Up the Great Help,Work,Site !

:wink:


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

kodi0707 said:


> I'm not eligable for the prize asI live in Australia but there is one thing I would like to see if it is at all possible.
> Can we some how mark posts that we are interested in as a favourite and have the little blue logo appear like the one for posts that you have contributed to.
> Many a time I have seen a post that interests me only to forget the post title (thats old age probably most of you will get it like me) and not see the results


You can subscribe to them. When you subscribe to a thread it will add them to a list which you can then manage. You can see subscribed threads under the user cp link. At this point in time there is no favourites yet. We are currently looking further into this though.


----------



## sweetloop (Sep 29, 2004)

I've just registered as a user and I love the site. One suggestion that I would find helpful is a "resolved" option for a post. When a user posts asking for help with a problem sometimes there are several responses. If the original poster could somehow indicate that the problem has been resolved that would be useful. It might even be useful if the message got bumped up in the list if it sat unresolved for too long. I know this might not work perfectly, but it might be worth considering.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Last day for entries.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Congradulations playitagain.


----------

